# Running CATV cable



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

CATV installers are paid to correct the problem, not being electricians. Since he did what was on the work order, and nothing more, it is up to the home owner to correct. If anything, it is a simple fix if there was the ability to pull the wire where the old wire is, but due to it is a finished structure, you have the choice of pulling new wire from the attic to the box, and calling the CableCo to charge you for a termination call (in other words, crimp new connectors), or painting the wire to blend it into the structure.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I think we pay enough for cable, and the company should come back and do the job to your satisfaction, or threaten to go to the media, and then you see how fast they will correct it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a friend who work for the Cable company, he did one time come to my home to correct the bad signal of my internet problem... he is very knowledable/skillful on testing internet signal and making connectors..etc. but when it come to laying wire and breaking walls in order to gain access, he does not give a XXX... I break the drywall...etc. he cut the wire and reconnect...etc.. finally everything is working fine... I have to do the drywalling fixing myself....

I think cable guy is not good at running wires like the way contractor does... this is not part of the job and they probably didn't equip with such equipments...etc....


----------



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> I have a friend who work for the Cable company, he did one time come to my home to correct the bad signal of my internet problem... he is very knowledable/skillful on testing internet signal and making connectors..etc. but when it come to laying wire and breaking walls in order to gain access, he does not give a XXX... I break the drywall...etc. he cut the wire and reconnect...etc.. finally everything is working fine... I have to do the drywalling fixing myself....
> 
> I think cable guy is not good at running wires like the way contractor does... this is not part of the job and they probably didn't equip with such equipments...etc....


Thanks all for your comments. The cable guy did say something about "bad pre-wiring" so that may be something else to look into, as a new home warranty is in effect. On the other hand, cable (and telephone) techs do fish wire when installing new outlets. Is fixing my problem really that different? I think he would have to drill through brick, and the wall is insulated, but that's all I can think of. All he needs to do is feed < 10' of cable down a wall to the exterior.


----------

